# Trail camera scouting questions



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

When do you guys start putting out trail cameras? I now have 4 cameras 3 cheap tasco and 1 moultrie with lock box. My archery tag opens in September I have hunted same area several times. Last year I put out 1 cam in aug. got some great pics leading up to the season. I was thinking about possibly setting some earlier this year. I never leave them longer then a week in this specific area there can be a lot of human traffic.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most on here have cameras out already. 

I haven't just because there is still 3' of snow where I plan on hunting.

But it isn't in Utah


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I would have liked to already have some up but I plan on having one up next weekend and them I'll try to put up another one the week after.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

